
The Origins of the Motto, “Don’t Be Evil” - sohkamyung
https://quoteinvestigator.com/2018/11/07/no-evil/
======
ToFab123
So Google started to use the motto in early 2002 and stopped using it in 2015.
What year did they start to do evil and which event do you consider their
first act of evil?

~~~
lern_too_spel
They haven't stop using it. It's still there. The question is when they
started ignoring it. Also, doing evil is very different from being evil. Using
them interchangeably as you have will only lead to confusion.

[https://abc.xyz/investor/other/google-code-of-
conduct.html](https://abc.xyz/investor/other/google-code-of-conduct.html)

